# Colony on USA



## GHook93 (Jan 16, 2016)

Great first episode!i love Josh Holloway from Lost. 

Aliens take over and impose martial using humans to enforce the lockdown.

It can easily be a metaphor for the Democrat party: 1. Disarm the people, 2. Silence dissent,3. Have an oligarchy of a small elitist class, 4.have a ginormous gov that controls all, 5. End free speech and movement.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## DarkFury (Jan 16, 2016)

*It would totally explain Nancy Pelosi.*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)

I didn't like it. It was kinda boring. I doubt if I watch again.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 16, 2016)

What do the aliens look like?


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 16, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> What do the aliens look like?


*The DNC or the program?*


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 16, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > What do the aliens look like?
> ...


Well we know the DNC looks like this.

How to Spot the Reptilians Running the U.S. Government


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 16, 2016)

Never heard of it, but I see it's showing again at noon today, so I'll take a look


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 16, 2016)

It figures that a right wingnut would see in scifi political metaphor, when you know no history you are easily managed and controlled.

"Kristol was trying to detach conservatism from its schizophrenic devotion to free markets on the one hand and tradition on the other. *He knew that you can't revere tradition if you admire the "creative destruction" that capitalism brings to life. He knew that you can't insulate the nuclear family from the heartless logic of the market if you accept the dictates of free enterprise.* He knew that conservatism had to become more liberal if it were to sound like something more than hidebound devotion to a phantom past. A "combination of the reforming spirit with the conservative ideal," he declared, "is most desperately wanted," and cited Herbert Croly, the original big government liberal from the Progressive Era, as his source of inspiration. 

*Kristol also knew that the competitive, entrepreneurial economy Friedman and Hayek posited as the source of freedom was a mere fantasy.* Capitalism had long since become a system in which large corporations, not small producers, dominated the market - those anonymous and unknowable laws of supply and demand which once made all producers equally subject to the discipline of market forces had been supplanted by the visible hand of modern management: "There is little doubt that the idea of a (free market,' in the era of large corporations, is not quite the original capitalist idea." Some producers had more market power than, others: some persons (and this is how corporations are legally designated) were more equal than others. So everyone was not "free to choose," as Friedman would have it, simply because he or she inhabited a market society. Corporate capitalism remained a moral problem. For in "its concentration of assets and power-power to make economic decisions affecting the lives of tens of thousands of citizens - it seems to create a dangerous disharmony between the economic system and the political."  P11 'The World Turned Inside Out' James Livingston 

"Companies achieve great economies, but they do so in part by driving wages down, and over time they will drive wages below the subsistence level unless the government intervenes to prevent them." Adam Smith


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 19, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I didn't like it. It was kinda boring. I doubt if I watch again.



It was only the first episode. It is a very interesting concept. I am sticking with it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 19, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't like it. It was kinda boring. I doubt if I watch again.
> ...




watched the first half of the pilot.

bored


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 19, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> What do the aliens look like?



Supposedly you won't see the aliens until later in the season.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

Nope. Not interested in it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 24, 2016)

OK, I'm an idiot on this, I confess, but where was it determined that aliens took over?  Where did I miss that?


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 3, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> OK, I'm an idiot on this, I confess, but where was it determined that aliens took over?  Where did I miss that?



That is the premise of the show and they mentioned it several times. They talk about the arrival and the aliens taking out all of Earth's defenses in a few hours.

Could there be a twist and it's not an alien take over and it's really a human take over disguised as an alien  take over. Sure but I don't think so.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 14, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm an idiot on this, I confess, but where was it determined that aliens took over?  Where did I miss that?
> ...



I started to think your last point yesterday when I watched the latest episode.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 14, 2016)

where are the Avengers when you need them?.....


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 16, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Until we see the aliens my point remains a possibility. It seems fishy that no one seems to ever see even one alien. Nevertheless I still think we will see the aliens by season's end.


----------

